# Can we have another protein/Pano discussion?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

There are no specific studies that show X% of protein is the best. One other factor that is very important is dropping the calories provided in the diet.

When Piper first was lame (turned out to be ED), I dropped her to a 23% protein kibble from raw and really limited the amount. I didn't make her lose weight, but she maintain her weight as she continued to grow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've read it's the calcium content that's more important than protein for puppies


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I am neither a vet or a nutritionist so I can't answer in scientific terms. I can only tell you what we did. When Riley was diagnosed with pano at about 5 months we kept her on the same food, Acana (32% protein) and started her on vitamin C. We reduced the length of her walks and tried to make her walk on grass rather than concrete or pavement. She was better within a few weeks and we never had a problem with it again.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jax was diagnosed with Pano a few months ago. We were already on lower protein food (Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice), but we alwqys added different meats to top the food off. We cut back on the amount of meat we added and cut back on treats, and the amount of food in general. Jax has slimmed own a bit (obviously more lean but not weighed). We also gave 1,000 mg of vitamin C every day, along with prevacox for about 2 weeks. His pano disappeared, did come back slightly for a few days, then disappeared again. Last we saw of it was over a month ago. Its hard to tell exactly what helped the most. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would,just,put her on an adult food!. It won't hurt her but will slightly slow her growth!.
Both my dogs were on adult food and grew to be normal height and weight,for their breed!.
What food do you feed her and what fat and protein percentage,is it?.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Jax was diagnosed with Pano a few months ago. We were already on lower protein food (Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice), but we alwqys added different meats to top the food off. We cut back on the amount of meat we added and cut back on treats, and the amount of food in general. Jax has slimmed own a bit (obviously more lean but not weighed). We also gave 1,000 mg of vitamin C every day, along with prevacox for about 2 weeks. His pano disappeared, did come back slightly for a few days, then disappeared again. Last we saw of it was over a month ago. Its hard to tell exactly what helped the most. Sorry I can't be of more help.


I forgot about the Vitamin C. How in the heck do I figure out how much to give her?



golden&hovawart said:


> I would,just,put her on an adult food!. It won't hurt her but will slightly slow her growth!.
> Both my dogs were on adult food and grew to be normal height and weight,for their breed!.
> What food do you feed her and what fat and protein percentage,is it?.


I thought the large breed puppy food was formulated to slow their growth down.

She's on Fromm LBP. It has 26% protein, and 14% fat.

I think I put in my original post that it was 28%, but that was Innova LBP that she used to be on.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that the protein in kirkland brand is 21%, but then, my dogs were already on that. I never worried about protein since I added protein to each meal. Now that I cut back their regular protein, it has cut back on calories as well, especially in the treat department. We were guilty of giving them too many. Jax was 73 lbs last tiem he was weighed at the vet, and he recommended 1,000 mg. Vitamin C is elimiated in the urine when the body cant use it, so I dont think you can go too wrong with that if you stay within reason. How much does Molly weigh?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Whenever a pup has Pano on my Dane board all the breeders suggest a food around 21% protein and also the use of raw apple cider vinegar.

Here's what one of the most well respected breeders of Danes recommends for Pano, (along with a food with 21% protein): 

"You buy Raw Apple Cider vinigar at the health food store, take equal portions (1 cup each) of RACV and Honey, warm in the microwave to mix, leave on the counter and give 3 TB over his food twice a day."


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I think that the protein in kirkland brand is 21%, but then, my dogs were already on that. I never worried about protein since I added protein to each meal. Now that I cut back their regular protein, it has cut back on calories as well, especially in the treat department. We were guilty of giving them too many. Jax was 73 lbs last tiem he was weighed at the vet, and he recommended 1,000 mg. Vitamin C is elimiated in the urine when the body cant use it, so I dont think you can go too wrong with that if you stay within reason. How much does Molly weigh?


She weighs 41lbs. I cut back on her food Wednesday, because I think that's a little much for 5 1/2 months.



kwhit said:


> Whenever a pup has Pano on my Dane board all the breeders suggest a food around 21% protein and also the use of raw apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Here's what one of the most well respected breeders of Danes recommends for Pano, (along with a food with 21% protein):
> 
> "You buy Raw Apple Cider vinigar at the health food store, take equal portions (1 cup each) of RACV and Honey, warm in the microwave to mix, leave on the counter and give 3 TB over his food twice a day."


21% would be the Purina. The Apple Cider Vinegar and honey is a new one!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I had Piper on 1000mg of Vit C per day (500 twice daily) when she was that age/size.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Listen to IowaGold. She's the real vet here. 

I've never seen a study that was able to strongly connect protein to pano. Too much calcium and phosphorus were linked to other growth disorders, but again, the connection to pano wasn't so clear.

Restricting calories makes some sense, as does keeping protein and calcium at levels recommended for large breed puppies. In your shoes, I'd be feeding an LBP food and restricting the amounts a little.


----------

